# PARTY TIME!!!



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 7, 2006)

Anniversary party at Adventures In Heat, June 3rd. I'm cooking, Any one else want to come out and help?  Joker, John, Witt? George is putting up the dough for the chow, All we have to do is cook it. We will have full run of the place and can use any pit from a Trager to a BGE. I'm bringing my rig, Might be fun to see and cook on your rig Wittdog, (hint hint) Lots of food to cook and eat plus a great time. Let me know.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 7, 2006)

Oh yea, I forgot, George has a HUGE table of sample rubs and a HUGE refer full of sauces we can pilfer also!  :grin:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Anniversary party at Adventures In Heat, June 3rd. I'm cooking, Any one else want to come out and help?  Joker, John, Witt? George is putting up the dough for the chow, All we have to do is cook it. We will have full run of the place and can use any pit from a Trager to a BGE. I'm bringing my rig, Might be fun to see and cook on your rig Wittdog, (hint hint) Lots of food to cook and eat plus a great time. Let me know.


Your choice of a pit and you're bringing yours??    :grin:  I might have to scratch that into my calandar!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Huge refer???      Now, we're smokin' !!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 7, 2006)

Lots of chow to cook Joker. Want to come out and play with a pit? Your more than welcome. Geo just put a new pit in the colection. It looks like a BGE but is much less cost. I can't think of its name. Yes I'm bringing the   Bandito. If you just want to hang and be a TB and take pics, Thats cool too. Last year it was $5.00 a head to help cover the cost of meat. Id love to have some ABT's also.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

TB?  Is that anything like a PITA??  :grin:  I'll be there!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 7, 2006)

"towel bitch"  #-o   Now don't get bent out of shape!  :grin:  :!:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> "towel bitch"  #-o   *Now don't get bent out of shape!*  :grin:  :!:


Who? Me??  :horse:  :badpoke:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 7, 2006)

:rds:  :lmao:   :bbbat:  :lmao:


----------



## wittdog (May 10, 2006)

My wife hasn’t gotten back to me as to what our schedule is like butt one way or another I’ll be there. I deserve a respite from the rigors of everyday life. The next couple of weekends are booked so by then I’ll need a break . Let my know about the particulars.  Was that egg u were referring to the Primo? Or did George get another one?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2006)

Who's George?   #-o  Ya'll gonna use mustard?


----------



## wittdog (May 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Who's George?   #-o  Ya'll gonna use mustard?


George is the owner of the store I bought my pit from. Mustard? We don't need no stinkin Mustard!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I heard mustar inhibits the penetration of the smoke, so I'd absolutely omit it!  Foil too, that's for dummies!


----------



## wittdog (May 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I heard mustar inhibits the penetration of the smoke, so I'd absolutely omit it!  Foil too, that's for dummies!   [/quote:148env93] Kind of like smoking an egg with the shell on. :taunt:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kind of like smoking an egg with the shell on. :taunt:[/quote:2llsw5a0] :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Finney (May 10, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kind of like smoking an egg with the shell on. :taunt:[/quote:3bv6snyk]
 #-o  That's just _CRAZY _ :loony: talk.  :lmao:


----------



## john pen (May 11, 2006)

Out of town now, hopefully will be home tommarrow..Ill check my schedule and as long as no priors or work, Ill be there...


----------

